# Installing FreeBSD 11.0 on Asus Vivobook



## niekgigashvili (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 11.0 on Asus Vivobook using FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img but booting process fails with 
	
	



```
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
```
also tried FreeBSD 10.3 and FreeBSD 12.0 20161031-r308137 still same problem.


----------



## tingo (Nov 8, 2016)

The message you quote is most likely not releated to the boot process failing - I get this message on several machines and they do work with FreeBSD.
Exactly how does the booting fail? does it hang (the machine just sists there, nothing happens)? Or does it reboot? Or?
And what model of Asus VivoBook do you have? There is a whole line, and the models seem to differ quite a lit when it comes to the hardware they include.


----------



## niekgigashvili (Nov 9, 2016)

When live usb is booting error appears and after that line appears nothing happens. 
Booting process is stopped, hanged I waited about 4-5 minutes and then powered it off.
Model is Asus Vivobook E200H


----------

